# Siamo più forti dell'inter



## Sand (9 Novembre 2015)

E i media non riusciranno a convincermi.
Sono pazzo?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Novembre 2015)

Come valori assoluti non siamo inferiori, ma noi rispetto a tutte le altre grandi paghiamo enormemente le campagne acquisti demenziali degli ultimi anni
in rosa siamo stra abbondanti in alcuni reparti con millanta doppioni tutti dello stesso livello e tremendamente deficitari in altri ruoli anche numericamente, basta vedere domenica come l'assenza di Bonaventura e Bertolacci si sia fatta sentire,
e in panca avevamo De Jong, Nocerino e J. Mauri del tutto inutili (come Poli in campo).

volevamo giocare con il 4312 e non avevamo il trequartista, ora utilizziamo il 433 e non abbiamo alternative a Bonaventura e Cerci e così via


----------



## Sand (9 Novembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Come valori assoluti non siamo inferiori, ma noi rispetto a tutte le altre grandi paghiamo enormemente le campagne acquisti demenziali degli ultimi anni
> in rosa siamo stra abbondanti in alcuni reparti con millanta doppioni tutti dello stesso livello e tremendamente deficitari in altri ruoli anche numericamente, basta vedere domenica come l'assenza di Bonaventura e Bertolacci si sia fatta sentire,
> e in panca avevamo De Jong, Nocerino e J. Mauri del tutto inutili (come Poli in campo).
> 
> volevamo giocare con il 4312 e non avevamo il trequartista, ora utilizziamo il 433 e non abbiamo alternative a Bonaventura e Cerci e così via



A parte i nostri problemi in cosa eccellono?
Attacco evanescente , centrocampo imbottito di mediani senza qualità per proteggere la sopravvalutata difesa , graziata quasi sempre dagli avversari!
Sono un fuoco di paglia , se come ogni anno i valori vengono a galla , faticheranno a raggiungere l'EL!


----------



## Arrigo4ever (9 Novembre 2015)

Sand ha scritto:


> E i media non riusciranno a convincermi.
> Sono pazzo?



No , assolutamente ! C'hai ragione , c'hai perfettamente ragione ............intanto ti ho prenotato un letto di contenzione e una comodissima camicia di forza. Per la gomma piuma da mettere sulle pareti c'è da aspettare un paio di settimane.


----------



## Djici (9 Novembre 2015)

Sand ha scritto:


> A parte i nostri problemi in cosa eccellono?



Questa non la capisco proprio.
In cosa eccellono ?
Non bisogna eccellere in nulla per essere superiori a noi anche perche noi non eccelliamo proprio in nulla... anzi, mentalmente siamo forse una delle squadre piu deboli del campionato.
E non sto scherzando.
Il valore complessivo ci porta ad essere al massimo in EL (ma solo grazie a Bonaventura e Bacca... se non ci fossero quei due non siamo nemmeno da decimo posto).

Una fase difensiva solida + qualche individualita in mezzo e davanti bastano tranquillamente sopratutto perche i nostri non ci mettono la voglia...


----------



## Sand (9 Novembre 2015)

La fortuna è una ruota che gira , presto verranno a galla i loro veri valori.


----------



## Milan7champions (9 Novembre 2015)

Non so se il Milan e' piu' forte dell'inter, quello che per me e' quasi certo che non siamo inferiori. Ad esempio al derby,era una partita da pareggio, addirittura ai punti meglio noi.Quello che sta salvando l'inter e' l'imprecisione degli avversari, e' vero Handanovic ha fatto grandi parate, ma se Salah, Destro, Quagliarella davanti la porta gliela tirano addosso, tutto e' piu' facile.Secondo me entrambi sono squadre da 4/6 posto


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Novembre 2015)

Pronto dottore? Qui ne abbiamo un altro


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Novembre 2015)

Io invece la penso come te , entrambi 2 squadre di cessi però loro hanno il C che li farà vincere tutte le partita da qui a fine anno


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Novembre 2015)

Sempre i soliti discorsi. L'Inter è una squadra, noi no. 
Non siamo inferiori a nessuno sulla carta, ma finché non diventiamo una squadra non siamo nemmeno superiori a nessuno. 
Credevo questo passo fosse stato fatto contro la Lazio, invece era solo un'illusione.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Novembre 2015)

L'unica cosa che invidio all'Inter sono i difensori (Miranda soprattutto) e in parte Jovetic, stop. La loro organizzazione difensiva è una cosa normale: hanno tutti giocatori difensivi in campo e bravi tatticamente, il Milan ha più qualità in mezzo al campo invece.


----------



## sballotello (9 Novembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sempre i soliti discorsi. L'Inter è una squadra, noi no.
> Non siamo inferiori a nessuno sulla carta, ma finché non diventiamo una squadra non siamo nemmeno superiori a nessuno.
> Credevo questo passo fosse stato fatto contro la Lazio, invece era solo un'illusione.



.


----------



## MissRossonera (9 Novembre 2015)

Forse non eccellono nei singoli,ma giocano insieme,da squadra. Noi no. A parte che poi hanno un fattore c che la metà basterebbe.


----------



## 666psycho (9 Novembre 2015)

l'inter fa pena quanto noi.. ha più fortuna.


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Novembre 2015)

Finora hanno dimostrato di avere più carattere, piu coraggio e cosi hanno avuto anche piu fortuna, purtroppo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Novembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sempre i soliti discorsi. L'Inter è una squadra, noi no.
> Non siamo inferiori a nessuno sulla carta, ma finché non diventiamo una squadra non siamo nemmeno superiori a nessuno.
> Credevo questo passo fosse stato fatto contro la Lazio, invece era solo un'illusione.



ma come giocatori presi singolarmente loro superiori raga, dobbiamo essere obbiettivi, al nostra è una squadra da sesto posto, se mihajilovic riesce a fare il miracolo può arrivare dal terzo al quinto ma col miracolo, sesto-settimo posto è il reale valore, l'inter invece è da terzo quarto posto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Novembre 2015)

Hanno fatto un mercato superiore, non trascedentale ma più intelligente, che ha rinforzato la squadra dove ne aveva bisogno.
Non hanno speso tanti soldi a caso, se anche Kondogbia dovesse crescere e dimostrare il suo valore proprio non ci sarebbero più dubbi su questo.
L'allenatore, che pur ritengo sopravvalutato e che non sopporto, è comunque un personaggio in piena sintonia nella dimensione Inter.
La società è abbastanza solida e comunque seria... sarà pur piena di debiti, ma Thohir non è poi quel pagliaccio che tutti noi pensavamo e dimostra molta attenzione per la squadra.

In più fino ad ora c'è anche un fattore C notevole che garantisce qualche punto in più del dovuto, ma non è questa la ragione fondamentale per la loro posizione attuale.

E adesso basta, che mi viene l'orticaria a parlare bene di questi qui. Spero marciscano.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Novembre 2015)

Questa inter non può vincere il campionato ma di certo arriveranno davanti a sto milan sgangherato


----------



## The Ripper (10 Novembre 2015)

Non hanno gioco ma sono solidi e sono squadra.
Basta per esseresuperiori a noi


----------



## Kaladin85 (10 Novembre 2015)

L'inter non è una squadra, segna pochissimo e in difesa concede molto più di noi, la differenza è un Handanovic versione superman, mentre noi fino a tre settimane fa avevamo un palo della luce in porta, sommato ad una dose abbondantissima di ****, tra pali e traverse colpite dagli avversari, quando non ci arriva, appunto, Handanovic.

Attualmente le uniche squadre superiori come valori effettivi sono Roma e Napoli, e la Fiorentina per il gioco, ma come rosa non vale la nostra.


----------



## Montag84 (10 Novembre 2015)

Sand ha scritto:


> E i media non riusciranno a convincermi.
> Sono pazzo?



Purtroppo nel calcio non bastano i piedi buoni, ma anche personalita'! E loro ne hanno da vendere!!!
Ci sono almeno 5/6 giocatori che potrebbero fare il capitano nell'Inter, da noi facciamo fatica a trovarne uno...
Sono una squadra di fabbri montati convinti di essere forti (come il loro allenatore è convinto di essere bravo) e questo in un campionato senza la juve degli ultimi anni basta e avanza per giocarsela!


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Novembre 2015)

I media? Ci hanno battuto nello scontro diretto e hanno 7 punti più di noi in classifica, al primo posto (anzi, al secondo perchè hanno perso lo scontro diretto con la Fiorentina).... ma quali media.


----------



## Kaladin85 (10 Novembre 2015)

Io, comunque, tutta sta personalità dell'inter non la vedo.
La personalità è andare sotto e rimontare, oppure vincere controllando la partita.
L'inter mediamente concede ad ogni avversario tre o quattro palle gol nettissime a partita; fin qui l'ha sfangata solo grazie alla fortuna e al miglior Handanovic della sua carriera.


----------



## Ian.moone (10 Novembre 2015)

Siamo nettamente superiori all'Inter.
Le vedete le loro partite?
Tra una dormita e un passaggio in bagno (fanno dormire e ****..) sono lì in alto solo grazie alla fortuna.

Appena finisce la fortuna, ritornano nella mediocrità.


----------



## Milanforever63 (10 Novembre 2015)

Già .... ma io temo tanto che quest'anno la loro fortuna NON finisce ...


----------



## Jino (10 Novembre 2015)

Sono due rose con enormi mancanze, entrambe. 

Solamente che l'Inter gioca da squadra ed ha trovato compattezza, noi no e la classifica sta li a dimostrarlo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sono due rose con enormi mancanze, entrambe.
> 
> Solamente che l'Inter gioca da squadra ed ha trovato compattezza, noi no e la classifica sta li a dimostrarlo.



Concordo, e questa è una differenza sostanziale. Bisogna essere onesti. Non si tratta di fortuna, che certamente sarà presente. Ma il primato dell'Inter non è dovuto soltanto alla dea bendata. 

Sono una squadra che gioca da cani ma che subisce pochissimo e che capitalizza sempre al massimo quel poco che semina. In questo campionato mediocre tanto basta per essere primi.


----------



## koti (10 Novembre 2015)

Sand ha scritto:


> E i media non riusciranno a convincermi.
> Sono pazzo?


Che centrano i media? Sono i fatti a dire che ci stanno distruggendo. E dalla prossima giornata il divario aumentarà ancora visto che noi giochiamo con la Juve a Torino e loro in casa contro il Frosinone.


----------



## Jino (10 Novembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Concordo, e questa è una differenza sostanziale. Bisogna essere onesti. Non si tratta di fortuna, che certamente sarà presente. Ma il primato dell'Inter non è dovuto soltanto alla dea bendata.
> 
> Sono una squadra che gioca da cani ma che subisce pochissimo e che capitalizza sempre al massimo quel poco che semina. In questo campionato mediocre tanto basta per essere primi.



Sono la miglior difesa del campionato e questo paga sempre. Basta vedere le classifiche finali dei campionati, la miglior difesa è quasi sempre prima in classifica. Questa loro media gol subiti gli garantirà sicuramente di arrivare nei primi tre posti, di fatto il loro obiettivo. 

Noi purtroppo abbiamo subito troppe reti, meno nelle ultime quattro gare, ma in linea di massima troppe reti subite per ambire alle prime posizioni in classifica.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Novembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non hanno gioco ma sono solidi e sono squadra.
> Basta per esseresuperiori a noi



per me non sono ancora cosi squadra come dici, hanno una solidità difensiva ottima ma perchè la coperta è corta, hanno dei giocatori supeirori ai nostri c'è poco da fare che anche se non sono dei fenomeni con un colpo o una giocata ti possono risolvere la partita, vedi perisic guarin ljajic jovetic, tutta gente che può inventarsi il tiro della domenica o ha il dribbling per creare palle gol, noi non abbiamo niente di tutto questo..


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (10 Novembre 2015)

sei un troll?


----------



## Marco23 (10 Novembre 2015)

Secondo me giocatori del livello di Miranda,Jovetic, Perisic e kondogbia non ce li abbiamo. Poi sono anche fortunati


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (11 Novembre 2015)

La differenza sta che Mancini riesce a sfruttare la qualità/capacità dei singoli giocatori
al 100% mentre il nostro allenatore ha idee di gioco che non riesce a mettere in pratica
con i nostri giocatori e quindi rendono pochissimo, anzi alcuni rischia di bruciarli.
Lasciando stare l'Inter sulla carta noi dovremo essere molto + forte dell' Atalanta 
eppure ci hanno dato una lezione di calcio.. come si spiega?


----------



## addox (11 Novembre 2015)

L'inter è nettamente più forte di noi, solo per aver costruito una fase difensiva solidissima. Mancini come allenatore è scarso ma non è uno sprovveduto, sa benissimo che per vincere in Italia bisogna prendere pochissimi gol, poi una formazione come l'inter il gollettino lo può fare sempre. Questa squadra è stata costruita con caratteristiche ben precise, non è un caso la posizione che occupa. Noi invece da parecchi anni siamo all'opposto.


----------



## Kaladin85 (11 Novembre 2015)

addox ha scritto:


> L'inter è nettamente più forte di noi, solo per aver costruito una fase difensiva solidissima. Mancini come allenatore è scarso ma non è uno sprovveduto, sa benissimo che per vincere in Italia bisogna prendere pochissimi gol, poi una formazione come l'inter il gollettino lo può fare sempre. Questa squadra è stata costruita con caratteristiche ben precise, non è un caso la posizione che occupa. Noi invece da parecchi anni siamo all'opposto.



La fase difensiva solida dell'inter è una favoletta per bambini: ogni partita concedono almeno tre o quattro palle gol nitide agli avversari.
Non prendono gol perchè Handanovic è in god mode e quando non ci pensa lui, ci pensano pali e traverse.


----------



## addox (11 Novembre 2015)

La fortuna può valere su poche partite, l'inter ha subito 7 gol in tredici partite di cui quattro in una.
Parlare di fortuna è semplicistico.


----------



## Kaladin85 (11 Novembre 2015)

addox ha scritto:


> La fortuna può valere su poche partite, l'inter ha subito 7 gol in tredici partite di cui quattro in una.
> Parlare di fortuna è semplicistico.



Non più che parlare di solida organizzazione difensiva.
L'organizzazione difensiva è quando non concedi nulla all'avversario; non c'è una sola partita dell'inter quest'anno in cui non ci sia stato almeno un legno colpito dagli avversari o un miracolo di Handanovic.


----------



## addox (11 Novembre 2015)

La fortuna può valere su poche partite, l'inter ha subito 7 gol in tredici partite di cui quattro in una.
Parlare di fortuna è semplicistico.


----------



## Kaladin85 (11 Novembre 2015)

addox ha scritto:


> La fortuna può valere su poche partite, l'inter ha subito 7 gol in tredici partite di cui quattro in una.
> Parlare di fortuna è semplicistico.



E parlare di organizzazione difensiva solida è avere una visione distorta del calcio.


----------



## walter 22 (11 Novembre 2015)

Sand ha scritto:


> Siamo più forti dell'inter
> Sono pazzo?



Pensa un po lo scorso anno Berlusconi pensava di avere una rosa di poco inferiore alla Juve e alla Roma, secondo te era pazzo?


----------



## Sand (12 Novembre 2015)

addox ha scritto:


> La fortuna può valere su poche partite, l'inter ha subito 7 gol in tredici partite di cui quattro in una.
> Parlare di fortuna è semplicistico.



A me è sembrato più demerito degli avversari , ma forse ho la vista occlusa da tifoso.
L'unica partita dove la fortuna è venuta meno , ne hanno prese 4.
Ma anche qui forse è l'odio a parlare.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (12 Novembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> La fase difensiva solida dell'inter è una favoletta per bambini: ogni partita concedono almeno tre o quattro palle gol nitide agli avversari.
> Non prendono gol perchè Handanovic è in god mode e quando non ci pensa lui, ci pensano pali e traverse.



Torino-Inter : sullo 0 a 0, al 29', Benassi vicinissimo al gol con un tiro dalla trequarti sinistra che si stampa sulla traversa con handanovic fermo .Fosse stato gol la partita sarebbe finita molto diversamente e saremmo qui a parlare di inizio crisi per i cugini.


----------



## Marco23 (13 Novembre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> Torino-Inter : sullo 0 a 0, al 29', Benassi vicinissimo al gol con un tiro dalla trequarti sinistra che si stampa sulla traversa con handanovic fermo .Fosse stato gol la partita sarebbe finita molto diversamente e saremmo qui a parlare di inizio crisi per i cugini.



Scusa, ma tirare in mezzo la solidità difensiva per un tiro da 30 metri secondo me non ha senso. Ripeto, secondo me sono più forte di noi, ma non entreranno in champions lo stesso


----------



## Arrigo4ever (13 Novembre 2015)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Scusa, ma tirare in mezzo la solidità difensiva per un tiro da 30 metri secondo me non ha senso. Ripeto, secondo me sono più forte di noi, ma non entreranno in champions lo stesso



Si è vero, in effetti ho sbagliato il quote !  Era riferito a qualcuno che vuole comunque negare che al momento l' Inter sia ANCHE parecchio fortunata.


----------



## Jino (13 Novembre 2015)

La fortuna assiste sempre le prime della classe, non c'è dubbio, però hanno subito pochissime reti e non solo per questo, è folle pensarlo. C'è un lavoro alle spalle, un lavoro che a quanto pare rende.


----------



## ilcondompelato (14 Novembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> L'inter non è una squadra, segna pochissimo e in difesa concede molto più di noi, la differenza è un Handanovic versione superman, mentre noi fino a tre settimane fa avevamo un palo della luce in porta, sommato ad una dose abbondantissima di ****, tra pali e traverse colpite dagli avversari, quando non ci arriva, appunto, Handanovic.
> 
> Attualmente le uniche squadre superiori come valori effettivi sono Roma e Napoli, e la Fiorentina per il gioco, ma come rosa non vale la nostra.



e la juve invece è sotto


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Novembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> L'inter non è una squadra, segna pochissimo e in difesa concede molto più di noi, la differenza è un Handanovic versione superman, mentre noi fino a tre settimane fa avevamo un palo della luce in porta, sommato ad una dose abbondantissima di ****, tra pali e traverse colpite dagli avversari, quando non ci arriva, appunto, Handanovic.
> 
> Attualmente le uniche squadre superiori come valori effettivi sono Roma e Napoli, e la Fiorentina per il gioco, ma come rosa non vale la nostra.



la nostra rosa è inferiore pure alla lazio secondo me altro che più forte di inter fiorentina e juve, non scherziamo, ci sono anche dei buoni giocatori dentro nella nostra squadra ma mancano i 2-3 campioni che ti possono far fare il salto, ci sono 5 squadre più forti di noi per me, con le altre ce la giochiamo


----------



## Sand (8 Febbraio 2016)

qualcuno mi dovrebbe delle scuse


----------



## Aron (8 Febbraio 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> qualcuno mi dovrebbe delle scuse



L'Inter sta implodendo per colpa di Mancini, ma la squadra in sé è superiore alla nostra.
Ad averceli giocatori come Brozovic, Icardi, Jovetic e Miranda. 

Naturalmente ognuno ha le sue opinioni, e di sicuro mi sento di dire che tra Inter e Milan non ci sia un universo di distanza.


----------



## alessandro77 (8 Febbraio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> L'Inter sta implodendo per colpa di Mancini, ma la squadra in sé è superiore alla nostra.
> Ad averceli giocatori come Brozovic, Icardi, Jovetic e Miranda.
> 
> Naturalmente ognuno ha le sue opinioni, e di sicuro mi sento di dire che tra Inter e Milan non ci sia un universo di distanza.



Perdona eh.. Brozovic? Jovetic?? Ma lo vedi il campionato che stanno facendo? Il secondo è scoppiato da mesi dopo anni di penuria, il primo finora all'Inter sta facendo il compitino.. Da qui a dire "averceli" ne passa per me


----------



## folletto (8 Febbraio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> L'Inter sta implodendo per colpa di Mancini, ma la squadra in sé è superiore alla nostra.
> Ad averceli giocatori come Brozovic, Icardi, Jovetic e Miranda.
> 
> Naturalmente ognuno ha le sue opinioni, e di sicuro mi sento di dire che tra Inter e Milan non ci sia un universo di distanza.



Quotone, non sono sensibilmente più forti di noi ma hanno una rosa più completa, o meglio, una panchina più lunga. Hanno come un allenatore un incapace sopravvalutato ma che ha sempre avuto un gran sedere. Non c'è tantissima differenza alla fine ma ci arrivano davanti.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (8 Febbraio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> L'Inter sta implodendo per colpa di Mancini, ma la squadra in sé è superiore alla nostra.
> Ad averceli giocatori come Brozovic, Icardi, Jovetic e Miranda.
> 
> Naturalmente ognuno ha le sue opinioni, e di sicuro mi sento di dire che tra Inter e Milan non ci sia un universo di distanza.



mi hai risparmiato un commento


----------



## pennyhill (8 Febbraio 2016)

Siamo ancora dietro.


----------



## Jino (8 Febbraio 2016)

Resto dello stesso parere da mesi, entrambe sono due squadre costruite male, piene di evidenti limiti e lacunee. La differenza dunque dove sta? Nella fase difensiva, l'Inter è stata per mesi e mesi la squadra che ha subito meno reti ed era capolista...perse queste certezze ora è in caduta libera. 

Il Milan al contrario è partito nei primi mesi come una delle peggiori difese, li a giocarsela con Frosinone e Carpi a chi ne prendeva di più, messa in riga la fase difensiva ecco che la media punti è decisamente cambiata ed ora siamo in risalita sui cugini.

Da qui alla fine tutto dipende dalla fase difensiva delle due squadre, chi l'avrà migliore finirà davanti.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Comunque, riflettendoci, non credo che [MENTION=2390]Sand[/MENTION] abbia tutti questi torti. Facendo raffronti singolari voi prendereste qualcuno dei titolari dell'Inter a discapito dei nostri? Io solo Handanovic, Telles ed Eder, per il resto ritengo il Milan superiore probabilmente anche a livello di riserve (escluso l'attacco).


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Comunque, riflettendoci, non credo che [MENTION=2390]Sand[/MENTION] abbia tutti questi torti. Facendo raffronti singolari voi prendereste qualcuno dei titolari dell'Inter a discapito dei nostri? Io solo Handanovic, Telles ed Eder, per il resto ritengo il Milan superiore probabilmente anche a livello di riserve (escluso l'attacco).



Sì, ma a inizio anno era un po' diverso, loro avevano Icardi e Jovetic (soprattutto) proprio al top, mentre da noi Niang era un punto interrogativo e anche Bacca dopo un bell'inizio un periodo di flessione ce l'ha avuto.

Melo giocava ancora col cervello (più o meno), mentre Monto era un cadavere. E posso andare avanti.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma a inizio anno era un po' diverso, loro avevano Icardi e Jovetic (soprattutto) proprio al top, mentre da noi Niang era un punto interrogativo e anche Bacca dopo un bell'inizio un periodo di flessione ce l'ha avuto.
> 
> Melo giocava ancora col cervello (più o meno), mentre Monto era un cadavere. E posso andare avanti.



Sì, ma al di là del rendimento annuale mi riferivo alle caratteristiche generali dei giocatori. Poi è chiaro che ora è più facile dire che siamo migliori dei finocchi.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Comunque, riflettendoci, non credo che [MENTION=2390]Sand[/MENTION] abbia tutti questi torti. Facendo raffronti singolari voi prendereste qualcuno dei titolari dell'Inter a discapito dei nostri? Io solo Handanovic, Telles ed Eder, per il resto ritengo il Milan superiore probabilmente anche a livello di riserve (escluso l'attacco).



Icardi io lo prenderei a prescindere sempre. E' giovanissimo e ha fatto tanti gol, in una squadra che gira ne farebbe il doppio. 
Poi prendere handa, anche se onestamente abbiamo un 16enne molto promettente, a questo punto tanto vale puntarci.
In sostanza i giocatori che per me potrebbero aumentare il livello della nostra rosa sono Miranda, da affiancare a Romagnoli, con Alex riserva sarebbe tanta tanta roba. Telles no grazie, preferisco Antonelli che si sacrifica come un matto. Poi Lljaic io lo prenderei, e Icardi. Stop. Se poi ci fosse la possibilità di una scommessa la farei con Kondocoso.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma al di là del rendimento annuale mi riferivo alle caratteristiche generali dei giocatori. Poi è chiaro che ora è più facile dire che siamo migliori dei finocchi.



Beh, io a inizio anno non credevo che Bacca raggiungesse questa quota, che Montolivo giocasse così, che Honda sarebbe riuscito a tirare forte di collo. Pensavo che Perisic incidesse di più, per non parlare di Kondoglianze.

Insomma io all'inizio pensamo partissimo un po' (un po') indietro. Sarà stato l'effetto dei soldi...


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Icardi io lo prenderei a prescindere sempre. E' giovanissimo e ha fatto tanti gol, in una squadra che gira ne farebbe il doppio.
> Poi prendere handa, anche se onestamente abbiamo un 16enne molto promettente, a questo punto tanto vale puntarci.
> In sostanza i giocatori che per me potrebbero aumentare il livello della nostra rosa sono Miranda, da affiancare a Romagnoli, con Alex riserva sarebbe tanta tanta roba. Telles no grazie, preferisco Antonelli che si sacrifica come un matto. Poi Lljaic io lo prenderei, e Icardi. Stop. Se poi ci fosse la possibilità di una scommessa la farei con Kondocoso.



Mah, per le potenzialità ok, ma allo stato attuale Bacca è preferibile a Icardi perché è vero che sono due finalizzatori, ma Bacca, essendo velocissimo, ti dà anche la possibilità di essere pericoloso in contropiede, Icardi no e infatti ti assicuro che tanti interisti farebbero a cambio.
Riguardo Alex e Miranda io li vedo piuttosto alla pari. Si parla tanto della grande stagione dell'interista, però anche il nostro Alex quante partite ha sbagliato quest'anno? Forse mezza..


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Mah, per le potenzialità ok, ma allo stato attuale Bacca è preferibile a Icardi perché è vero che sono due finalizzatori, ma Bacca, essendo velocissimo, ti dà anche la possibilità di essere pericoloso in contropiede, Icardi no e infatti ti assicuro che tanti interisti farebbero a cambio.
> Riguardo Alex e Miranda io li vedo piuttosto alla pari. Si parla tanto della grande stagione dell'interista, però anche il nostro Alex quante partite ha sbagliato quest'anno? Forse mezza..



si ma Miranda è più integro fisicamente. Alex due partite a distanza di 3 giorni non le regge onestamente. Infatti io li vorrei entrambi. Alex quest'anno sta facendo benissimo, un muro. Icardi-Bacca, per me non c'è storia. Nel senso che tra due anni ci ritroviamo Bacca che perderà la sua grande velocità, e a quel punto che si fa? vediamo chi se lo prende poi, forse i cinesi 
fermo restando che ora da molta più garanzia rispetto all'argentino. Ma se si vuol ragionare per un progetto allora è da prendere Icardi senza dubbio.


----------



## Casnop (14 Febbraio 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> E i media non riusciranno a convincermi.
> Sono pazzo?


L'Inter non è squadra da primo posto, solo la crisi iniziale della Juventus e la evanescenza degli avversari, alle prese con problemi di costruzione delle squadre (Napoli e Roma soprattutto) le ha consentito di eccellere con un modulo difensivo. Caduto quello, e soprattutto apprezzato il passo veloce degli avversari che si sono ritrovati (Fiorentina prima, poi Napoli ed ora Roma), il declino è stato inevitabile. Il Milan non è più forte dell'Inter, ma ora è decisamente più squadra. La carenza iniziale di risultati ha aguzzato l'ingegno del suo allenatore, mentre la fata morgana di quelli iniziali dell'Inter ha indebolito quello di Mancini. L'Inter ora da la sensazione di essere una squadra che terminerà la stagione per intraprendere poi un nuovo ciclo tecnico, il Milan invece quella che un ciclo, bene o male, lo ha iniziato, ed ora attende il lungo percorso di crescita, mercato permettendo.


----------

